# Your Favorite Songs by the Band Renaissance



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Carpet of the Sun, Northern Lights, Ashes Burning, and The Winter Tree.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Northern lights, Song of Scheherazade, Ocean gipsy, The day of the dreamer.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Northern Lights. Not sure I could name any others.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Mother Russia, Ashes Burning, Song of Scheherazade, Can You Hear Me?, Touching Once.

Mother Russia may be my favorite.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> Northern Lights. Not sure I could name any others.


Bingo! I did see them at the last NEARfest in 2012. It's a drag that the yearly festival was discontinued. Such a great venue, and enjoyable way to spend a weekend every June.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Kings & Queens, Innocence, Wanderer


----------

